# Bose system?



## kilomile (Mar 12, 2014)

Is Bose theater system really the best? seems like the people in my area believe so. I in most aspects figure its high cost because of the name. Am I just oblivious and can't justify the cost of Bose, or is my point of view valid at all? Just curious.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

There are a lot of people that would agree and say you are paying for the name. The final decision though is whether you like the sound and the features offered for the asking price.
I would certainly set a price on what I was willing to pay and then look around at what is available and listen to each of them.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I agree set your budget and listen to your options. Used speakers and equipment could help stretch your budget and get you a better sound for your dollars.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Actually for audio/home theater enthusiasts Bose is not a highly regarded brand name.

How much do you want to spend and what equipment do you need to buy with that budget ?


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

I will be less politically correct than the responses you have gotten so far. Bose will sound better than TV speakers. They will sound great to someone that has never heard a good quality stereo.

For the money, and compared to what else is available, their quality and performance is vastly inferior to what the same or less money can purchase.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm almost embarrassed to admit it, but I use to be a Bose owner. I had mine for 11 years and loved it, when it finally died I decided to see what else they had out there. Because to purchase a new one would have cost me close to $3000, which I was going to pay the price to get another one. But then it happened, I started checking out these forums and started hearing people tell me I could do much better for my money. So I asked for suggestions and purchased something completely different, and let me tell you what. My feelings for Bose have changed, they are a lot less superior than even some of the cheaper setups you can buy. I bought a Yamaha receiver and some Andrew Jones speakers, along with a PSA XV15 for my sub and I'm extremely happy. And the best part is I only maybe played $1500 for the whole setup. I'll never be a Bose customer again, but if you don't know any better you would more than likely be happy with it. Like they say around here a lot: Ignorance is Bliss!


----------



## littlejohn74 (Feb 11, 2014)

kilomile said:


> Is Bose theater system really the best? seems like the people in my area believe so. I in most aspects figure its high cost because of the name. Am I just oblivious and can't justify the cost of Bose, or is my point of view valid at all? Just curious.


Well... yes and no.
It is the best if you've not tried anything else. Or if being discrete / invisible is a priority over sound quality, then I guess it is one of the "better" systems out there.
But more often than not, for a lot less money it is possible to get a complete system which has much "fuller" cleaner sound.


----------



## Viggen (Dec 31, 2008)

yea, way way way overpriced.... 100% paying for the name

Like stated many that buy their stuff think its the best there is thus they pony up

Those that have been able to listen to and look at other products quickly see how poor bose products are


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Bose unfortunately has alot of folwers mainly because of the Hype and great sales pitches. what they dont tell you is they sound really bad if you compare it to something in the same price range. Have a look here and you will understand why we discourage people from buying them.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

kilomile said:


> Is Bose theater system really the best?


A Bose theater system is, without a doubt, the best Bose theater system you can buy. And no one makes a Bose theater system better than Bose.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Bose designs systems to sound like they sound like a good system (to the uninitiated). I know that doesn't make a lot of sense, but (to me) neither does recommending Bose.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Like all systems there's pro/con

Pro:
Small footprint
Easy setup
No complex choices to make 
Okay sound
Amazing customer support!

Con:
Limited in expandability outside of Bose brand
Proprietary connections. 
Priced relatively high for what you get but certainly cheaper than some options. 
Bass extension is lacking and highs are rolled off too much for many people's tastes. 

Really it's your call. Most enthusiasts wont recommend them but I'll say this. Their 1sr sound bar is impressive and I'd get my mom a 321 and be done with it.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

We really do try not to bash the Bose brand here, it is tempting though. I do agree that doing a bit of research will get you much nicer gear for the money.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am sure you meant to say that we don't bash Bose here, nor any other brand. Though we also do not bask in them. onder:


----------



## ewardjr69 (Feb 25, 2013)

My first home-theater speakers where Bose about 15 years ago and I used to love them. There are a ton of options and I have upgraded and changed my system many times since then. I would look at all your options.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Bose is Bose, and they are over-priced for the quality.
However, their marketing is first rate.

If one had to go small - and for a serious good price
Denon/Focal - plus some free HDMI cable
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ceiver-focal-sib/cub-3-speaker-package/1.html


----------



## kilomile (Mar 12, 2014)

thanks for all the input, I was mostly jut curious. It is extremely unlikely I would purchase Bose sound system


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Has anyone ever gone to a Bose outlet and asked if you could run REW and measure the systems performance?? I would really love to see them talk there way out of such.

I would like to see the response curve for one of there (high end) units.

Just a thought.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

Back in 1993-ish, the Bose Accoustimass AM5 system was my first system. I still own and use it to this day (as my bedroom set). I have no experience with anything newer from Bose.
My Bose system was made with very high qaulity parts and assembled very well. It was and still is very solid. The speaker cover fabric is very durable, the speaker cabinets very rigid and heavy, the connections still very tight.
The sound of the Bose is not accurate sounding, but it is very good sounding (good as in 'pleasant on the ears', the same way make-up can make an ugly woman 'pleasant on the eyes'), very warm, similar to how vinyl and analog equipment is described. It makes bad recordings sound good. Not fatiguing at all, these can play very loud all day.

Here are a few of my comments in other posts from a few years ago:

Comments on construction and sound:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/36281-bose-quality-3.html#post412978

Comments regarding the myth of 'chunks of missing frequencies':
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/36281-bose-quality-4.html#post413328

Comments from my frequency testing and attached frequency response graph:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/36281-bose-quality-4.html#post414246


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

There much older stuff is wood and I feel the build quality was OK not what I would call good. The plastic ones are the last thing I would consider calling good quality as in my eyes plastic is not something I would want for a speaker cabinet.

Spring clips are not a very good way to secure a wire and for what they charge they could at least give you a simple binding post it does not cost that much. 

The frequency response is OK but as you measured is not good when you look at the cost of there setup. Being down 5db or so may not be what you would call missing but to me that is very noticeable and in the range that dip is there is a lot of information.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Most people I have heard who state that the Bose speaker system they have is great have never heard what a good speaker system sounds like that costs the same or even less. Bose likes to make speakers that defy physics you will never find the real frequency response posted anywhere on their products because if people knew what they were getting they would loos a lot of customers.


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

I may not b a audio expert but at 53 I have seen and heard a lot and I have three sets of 301 series 4 and they rock as
My total surround system two subs cv 15 and onkyo 10 both powered pioneer vsx 1014 and even my sixteen year
Old says and I quote her dad our house sounds better and that's from
IMAX now again she is not a expert but I enjoy them both music and audio so I say 8out of ten


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

bigalsaudio said:


> I may not b a audio expert but at 53 I have seen and heard a lot and I have three sets of 301 series 4 and they rock as My total surround system two subs cv 15 and onkyo 10 both powered pioneer vsx 1014 and even my sixteen year Old says and I quote her dad our house sounds better and that's from IMAX now again she is not a expert but I enjoy them both music and audio so I say 8out of ten


901,701, 501, 301,201 are all very good speakers for the price. What you're seeing is people making assumptions about the entire brand based on the AM10/6 speaker sets and the LifeStyle HTiBs. 

End of the day if it sounds good to you it's a good speaker.


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok I went and heard Bose center channel and walked away and was like is that a Bose so that
Sounds about par I have never been a fan of total sub small sat but we all have our own thing have a blessed day all of u


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

bigalsaudio said:


> Ok I went and heard Bose center channel and walked away and was like is that a Bose so that Sounds about par I have never been a fan of total sub small sat but we all have our own thing have a blessed day all of u


Yeah the V10 really was a dreadful speaker. You did the right thing just matching the center to the left/right.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I would not say that I am making anything I have owned a pair of 302 and a pair of 4.2 which were better then the 302 and they were at best in my eyes OK. They worked fine for side channel or rear channel speakers but I would not use them as mains.

The used price on them is fine depending on what people want I picked one pair for $10 and the 4.2 cost $50 both now have moved on to new homes.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I did not like the sound the 901's had they are kind of picky on the room more so then a lot of other speakers and you needed there EQ box and if I recall a tape loop to hook them up right.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

phazewolf said:


> Has anyone ever gone to a Bose outlet and asked if you could run REW and measure the systems performance?? I would really love to see them talk there way out of such. I would like to see the response curve for one of there (high end) units. Just a thought.


This would be awesome! I read somewhere an ex employee of a Bose store (upper level staff) confessed to the use of over 70k worth of electronics and processing in the demo room. Plus proprietary program material. Lol. Just thought it was interesting.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I would love to go back to my local Bose store and try to take a measure but I am banned from stepping foot back in there after I called a sales rep telling flat out lies and called him out on it and cost them several sales.

They were telling a customer that there tiny little sub could go lower then a 18" sub that they owned below 15hz so I started getting into why it could not and several people after me talking to them also left the store.

I was not rude but they were not happy with me at all and I offered to let them prove there claims and bring a laptop in with a mic and that is when they told me to never come back.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

phazewolf said:


> I would love to go back to my local Bose store and try to take a measure but I am banned from stepping foot back in there after I called a sales rep telling flat out lies and called him out on it and cost them several sales. They were telling a customer that there tiny little sub could go lower then a 18" sub that they owned below 15hz so I started getting into why it could not and several people after me talking to them also left the store. I was not rude but they were not happy with me at all and I offered to let them prove there claims and bring a laptop in with a mic and that is when they told me to never come back.


Thats the best story I've ever heard in my whole life! :rofl: I wish I could do a PSA (not subs) full of content like this.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I really don't care what a item can someone way or the other but don't make false claims about it just to try and sell it.

I am sure there are good stores out there but there are some really bad ones too. They are good at selling a speaker system and there marketing department and Lawyers are some of the best many websites have found out such.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

willis7469 said:


> This would be awesome! I read somewhere an ex employee of a Bose store (upper level staff) confessed to the use of over 70k worth of electronics and processing in the demo room. Plus proprietary program material. Lol. Just thought it was interesting.


If you can find a reference to that I have no problem linking to it. Otherwise, it is just hearsay and not fact nor personal experience. While I am far from a Bose fan, we do have a rule about not bashing manufacturers. What that means is that if you did not experience it first hand or cannot document it to be factually true, we don't need it here.

It is not uncommon for manufacturers to produce their own demo material. Many manufacturers do so, and many dealers will steer customers to their own selections that they know will show off the products best. This is one reason we always recommend using demo material that you are very familiar with.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

lcaillo said:


> If you can find a reference to that I have no problem linking to it. Otherwise, it is just hearsay and not fact nor personal experience. While I am far from a Bose fan, we do have a rule about not bashing manufacturers. What that means is that if you did not experience it first hand or cannot document it to be factually true, we don't need it here. It is not uncommon for manufacturers to produce their own demo material. Many manufacturers do so, and many dealers will steer customers to their own selections that they know will show off the products best. This is one reason we always recommend using demo material that you are very familiar with.


Is there a buying guide for how to control the demo experience yet? Like bullet points? Bring music/movies you know, different times of day, use the same song on different speakers... That kind if stuff?


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Best advice is if a company is not willing to let you try your own music, amps, or whatever with what your looking to buy I will walk away. 

There has been more then one local HiFi shop that when I went to look at a amp insisted that I drag my speakers in or that I bring the amp home for the weekend to trying it out. I have also taking my own and to try out on speakers that I wanted to hear.

A good shop will encourage you to generally bring your own gear as they want to make sure your happy with spending good money.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Reminds me of a store called International stereo (no longer in business) that sold Nuance speakers and you were not allowed to bring in your own music to test them. I tried on many ocatiosions when I worked in the mall they had a store in and was always told due to copywrite laws they were not allowed to play personal music LOL
nuance had a special demo CD that was masterd in some sort of quadraphonic 3D mix that made the demo sound "better". I personally got some Nuance tower speakers a few years back from work that were not being used and they sounded aweful. Got rid of them on Kijiji.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes I have seen other shops not allow you to bring your own stuff as well. My thought is if your trying to make the sale then you want to make sure the person putting down there hard earned cash is happy with the item. Not every speaker amp or whatever else you can think of is a good fit for every person.

Your job as a sales person is to help the person find a good fit and sometimes that means not making the sale.

Sadly a lot of companies only want the money and could care a less after if your happy or not.

That is why I can't do sales.


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

How we came to the 301 is my wife and I went to the store and we both closed our eyes and just heard them
And we both chose the 301 but Iam using
Mine as center main and sat with my pioneer 1014 and my subs really like the sound of the system as is but then Iam on a very tight budget but if someone has some idea on what to use as a center channel all ears but I agree if u can't play ur own stuff thwn they can. Well keep em


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

No idea how the 301 would sound as a center I will need to try that someday.

With the direct reflect system I am unsure if it would do the job really well or not. I used them as rear speakers and they are not bad at that sense they are build to spread sound out around a room.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You can flip then tweeters in/out and that effects their imaging. I'd imagine you'd set the center on its side?


----------



## bigalsaudio (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes one on either side of the tv


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

phazewolf said:


> Your job as a sales person is to help the person find a good fit and sometimes that means not making the sale.


Many dealers would disagree. 

When I did sales I was fortunate to work for dealers that shared your view, but even so there is pressure to make the best case for what you have to sell.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes and that is why I could not do sales anymore I just can't bring myself to get someone to buy something that they will not be happy with. 

It is so wrong it just makes me mad.

There are a few really good dealers by me and I am glad. They also sell used gear for those of us who don't make a lot of cash but wait nice things even if it's used which I am fine with.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Sales is tough. If you don't move merchandise you don't get paid. I am not saying that much of what goes on in the name of selling is right, but it is a case of buyer beware no matter where you go. Sales people struggle to make a living like anyone else, however, and that is a lot of what keeps our economy going.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

Yep sure is and I do understand such really I do. But some places really bother me with some of the things they do. The little things like not letting someone try there own CD is to me a major issue.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

lcaillo said:


> If you can find a reference to that I have no problem linking to it. Otherwise, it is just hearsay and not fact nor personal experience. While I am far from a Bose fan, we do have a rule about not bashing manufacturers. What that means is that if you did not experience it first hand or cannot document it to be factually true, we don't need it here. It is not uncommon for manufacturers to produce their own demo material. Many manufacturers do so, and many dealers will steer customers to their own selections that they know will show off the products best. This is one reason we always recommend using demo material that you are very familiar with.


I have been searching for the article about the Bose showroom, to no avail. (Yet). It was about 2 years ago i read it, and the reason I mentioned it was cause I found it interesting, and thought somebody else would too, even though it was anecdotal. As are so many things in a public forum. If all I wanted was to bash, I'd still be typing about it. That's why at the end if my post, I said "just thought it was interesting". I really hope to find the article. IIRC, it was well written, and informative, and was really insightful in a way that we as hobbyists seldom get to see. 
Thx


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

There's a sticky advising thinking twice before getting an HTiB or Bose. I believe that post links to further discussion of pro/con... Mostly con.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

lcaillo said:


> Sales is tough. If you don't move merchandise you don't get paid. I am not saying that much of what goes on in the name of selling is right, but it is a case of buyer beware no matter where you go. Sales people struggle to make a living like anyone else, however, and that is a lot of what keeps our economy going.


These things are all true, and it is buyer beware, but what do you do when the source of the customers information is only saying what he needs to, to close a deal, and not necessarily even knowing what's true, and not. It's just not fair to the consumer, and maybe more so to the sales person. There is a lot of pressure out on them to move merchandise as you said. That's means basically doin whatever it takes. I feel like the responsibility should be on manufactures/retail outlets to be honest. I worked for a retailer of electronics, and the focus of the store was much, much more on "extended service" plans, than the product. Sometimes costing 2/3 the cost of the item! If you didn't meet quota, there were big repercussions. A very unfortunate reality, and like phazewolf, I have a hard time "selling" because of these things. I really love consumer electronics, and it just frustrates me that ppl can get "taken" cause they aren't informed, when all they want is good return for their money.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Sales is a noble profession. Those who understand the importance of repeat business and word of mouth will be honorable and to take advantage of a customer. Those who really know what they are talking about can close better sales than those who will say anything to make a buck.

I for one prefer to deal with conditioned salesmen, they have skin in the game and if I'm relying on you for help you should get a cut. I'm also for that same reason going to give a local brick and mortar my business if they'll match Amazon or whoever if I am going to use their shop to showroom.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

rab-byte said:


> Sales is a noble profession. Those who understand the importance of repeat business and word of mouth will be honorable and to take advantage of a customer. Those who really know what they are talking about can close better sales than those who will say anything to make a buck. I for one prefer to deal with conditioned salesmen, they have skin in the game and if I'm relying on you for help you should get a cut. I'm also for that same reason going to give a local brick and mortar my business if they'll match Amazon or whoever if I am going to use their shop to showroom.


I definitely agree with you rab-byte. Your thoughts seem similar to my own. Word of mouth referral is the best. I've had many customers find me after a friend or family member had a positive experience. It's really what drove me as a salesman.


----------



## phazewolf (Feb 5, 2012)

I have no issue with any of this as long as the sale was not made through deception which can often be the case it seems with some brands.

If you ask a sales Representative what frequency response the product has because it is not listed if they don't know which a lot would not they should tell you such and not make up something to make a sale.

Not all the time but most of it if I walk into a store and am looking at something I have a good idea of all the specs and are there to look at things like build quality how it works sense I used to do repairs of consumer electronics.

I have a good general idea of what may go wrong there have been times I went and got a TV and order the prints for it and started locating what will need replacement as soon as that year is up. Many power supplies have I recapped.

This is one of the issues I also have with Bose is that they will not help out a local repair shop with service info and that to me kills a sale.

There are other brands that will not help out others out Sun Fire is one of them sadly I own one of there amps if I knew this I did of went a different way. 

Sorry for the way off topic rant I have been up for a few days now and everything drags out all over the place.


----------



## sesquipedalian (Apr 7, 2014)

My first "real" speakers were Bose Acoustimass ___ (I don't remember the number) that I purchased from Sam's Club back in the mid 90s. The display setup in the store sounded pretty sweet (at the time) for home theater material. After the honeymoon period of owning my first pair of speakers wore off, I began to become dissatisfied with the thudding bass and the absence of mid-range sound. I had those speakers for almost four years before I finally upgraded to something better (I have since moved on from those as well).

It is much easier to find good speakers now with all the information that can be collected off the internet. Back in 1996-1997, a 28.8K modem and little content weren't particularly helpful.


----------

